# Sticky  Horloge te koop in het WUS Sales Forum? [alleen linkjes]



## Lester Burnham

Deze thread kunnen participanten van Kaliber 2010 gebruiken om links in te posten naar advertenties die ze in het Sales Forum hebben staan. Op deze manier raak je iets minder snel bedolven onder de grote aantallen internationale advertenties die er in Sales Forum worden gepost door WUS-members, en zijn medelanders makkelijker te bereiken!

Wel een paar regeltjes!

In dit topic zijn *alleen links* naar advertenties toegestaan. De verkoopargumenten (tekst+foto's) kunnen we vervolgens zelf prima lezen nadat we op de link hebben geklikt.
Enige vorm van verkoop-gerelateerde discussie is dus niet toegestaan, ook niet elders op Kaliber 2010, zoals dat in de WUS rules & guidelines is omschreven.
Uiteraard mag er uitsluitend gelinkt worden naar advertenties op het Watchuseek Sales Forum. Links naar andere fora of eBay/marktplaats etc. zijn niet welkom.
Ofwel: alle andere tekst dan het geposte linkje zal worden gedelete door ondergetekende  
Succes met de verkoop heren/dames! |>


----------



## jeroen peters

Hoi, hier een link naar mijn advertentie:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-c...18k-wit-goud-ltd-edition-complete-588296.html


----------



## jeroen peters

Nog een link:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-franck-muller-sunset-18k-white-gold-588276.html


----------



## Lester Burnham

BAM!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/alpha-titanium-big-pilot-596823.html#post4363031


----------



## Lester Burnham

BAM!! 2.0

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/alpha-jumping-hour-596825.html


----------



## Lester Burnham

hupsakee

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/alpha-usa-radiomir-chrono-st-19-a-596826.html#post4363087


----------



## Lester Burnham

#4

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/tauchmeister-t0148-chronograph-extreme-design-599585.html


----------



## Lester Burnham

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/vostok-amphibian-kgb-dial-bund-strap-600766.html#post4391725


----------



## Lester Burnham

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seiko-snk809-like-new-600773.html#post4391778


----------



## Lester Burnham

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/swat...uminium-case-like-new-603905.html#post4414918


----------



## Lester Burnham

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/swatch-quartz-chronograph-like-new-603909.html#post4414936


----------



## Lester Burnham

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/tauchmeister-t0148-chronograph-extreme-design-635513.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/swatch-quartz-chronograph-almost-like-new-635510.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/swatch-irony-chrono-landing-gear-aluminium-case-like-new-635506.html


----------



## Lester Burnham

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seiko-7a38-7060-chronograph-1987-a-639773.html#post4665700


----------



## janl

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-vintage-boctok-hand-winder-vgc-629890.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-vintage-kienzle-hand-winder-635024.html


----------



## Lester Burnham

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/citi...ew-discontinued-getting-very-rare-641527.html


----------



## Lester Burnham

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/casio-g-shock-gw-3500-b-1aer-like-new-box-646294.html#post4711951


----------



## janl

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-rado-diastar-666336.html


----------



## doorgedacht

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/vintage-omega-speedmaster-professional-745730.html


----------



## doorgedacht

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/ori...t-other-leather-bands-749277.html#post5455688


----------



## janl

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-g-shock-mudman-g9000-1v-781876.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-junghans-vintage-781890.html


----------



## fliegerchrono

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-military-submariner-no-date-milsub-779794.html


----------



## wvexelwus

Seiko H249-5069


----------



## wvexelwus

Seiko H601-546J alarm chronograph


----------



## wvexelwus

FS: NEW Seiko Sportura kinetic SNL015P1 - The Big One


----------



## wvexelwus

*FS: Seiko Arctura kinetic chronograph SNL057P1*


----------



## Hercules86

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/wilson-watch-works-ground-force-watch-792750.html


----------



## wvexelwus

Seiko H557-5240 Silverwave 1982


----------



## merl

Orient Bambino

Verkocht :-!


----------



## wvexelwus

Pulsar alarm timer gold Y961-5019 vintage men's watch


----------



## wvexelwus

Seiko Running Man vintage men's watch 1983 model A714-5050 NOS


----------



## wvexelwus

Vintage Pulsar black ion V041-5170 from the early 80s


----------



## wvexelwus

Vintage Pulsar bicolor ana digi early 80s model V041-5190


----------



## wvexelwus

Vintage Seiko black dial men's watch H357-505B


----------



## wvexelwus

Seiko Sportura alarm chronograph SNA451P1


----------



## wvexelwus

Tissot PRC200 Sports opendate autoquartz


----------



## wvexelwus

Junghans Avantgarde Mega 1000 LCD 026/4513.44


----------



## merl

Verkocht!
Poljot Chronograph 3133 Classic


----------



## merl

Vintage Enicar Day-Date Automatic


----------



## Tom_DS

Mijn Maurice Lacroix Pontos Day/Date:https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-maurice-lacroix-pontos-day-date-sharp-price-mint-888494.html


----------



## merl

Verocht!



merl said:


> Vintage Enicar Day-Date Automatic


----------



## dvhulten

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-a...o-g-shock-ga-100-orient-blue-mako-902213.html


----------



## Dimer

VC Ingenieur te koop: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/iwc-vc-ingenieur-iw3233-*very-unique-piece*-882442.html#post6489560

Evt mag de 3227-01 ook weg


----------



## merl

Verkocht
Seiko SSA061


----------



## Madhouse1979

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/christopher-ward-c8-mkii-910752.html#post6728959


----------



## dvhulten

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=929621

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## dvhulten

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=929625

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## merl

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-enicar-sherpa-600-date-933630.html


----------



## Lester Burnham

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/lnib-casio-g-shock-dw-9800bj-1-wademan-940866.html#post6985025


----------



## Gisae

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-ssb049-chrono-steel-leather-strap-948139.html?highlight=

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-timex-expedition-military-chrono-t49823su-948136.html?highlight=

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-timex-t2p043-948145.html?highlight=


----------



## Inca Bloc

ik hou ze zélf.....https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/titus-vintage-chrono-18k-pure-gold-979036.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-rarest-watch-world-bulova-thermatron-nos-979088.html


----------



## Inca Bloc

Omega DeVille 70's NOS kaliber 625
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/omega-deville-70s-nos-982642.html#post7367794


----------



## Inca Bloc

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-titus-vintage-chrono-18k-pure-gold-979036.html


----------



## dvhulten

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-snzg07-984006.html


----------



## Inca Bloc

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-n...-neo-futuristic-retro-994630.html#post7480754


----------



## billdesman

4 Fashion Horloges: Fossil, Kenneth Cole & Guess

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/4-fashion-watches-fossil-kenneth-cole-guess-999587.html


----------



## dvhulten

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-g-shock-gw-2310-1er-1004737.html


----------



## Inca Bloc

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sale...ess-than-1-month-old-1000894.html#post7542188


----------



## RVH

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-y...ono-calibre-8172-220-europe-sale-1014713.html


----------



## GhentWatch

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-v...c-rare-charcoal-dial-1040352.html#post7920928


----------



## rinkel

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/marathon-sar-search-rescue-2004-located-nl-1046096.html#post7981289


----------



## Inca Bloc

Mijn mooie vintage HMT Pilot, kost om kost :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/vintage-hmt-pilot-1047736.html#post7997600


----------



## Inca Bloc

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-olive-casio-rangeman-gw-9400-3-er-1050505.html#post8024811


----------



## joins

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-junghans-max-bill-automatic-027-3500-00-38mm-1062883.html


----------



## sv3rr3

Waarom creëren we geen Kaliber 2010 / Nederlands 'marktplaats-topic'? Handiger ivm verzendkosten en -duur.
Voor horloges, bandjes en alle toebehoren.
Sorry als ik deze post verkeerd heb geplaatst (geen link), maar vroeg me af waarom er nog niet zo'n topic was.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Hier mijn witte Anker :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-anker-100-vintage-unworn-watch-white-dial-1066069.html#post8178954


----------



## Inca Bloc

En hier mijn blauwe Anker :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-anker-vintage-unworn-watch-blue-dial-manual-1066070.html


----------



## riklichtenberg

BAM 18K OMEGA

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/omega-constellation-18k-solid-gold-1069579.html


----------



## Inca Bloc

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-sarb-017-alpinist-1078921.html#post8304080


----------



## Proenski

FS: Orient CET0B001W/CET0B002W Mach 7 series- near mint! https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-o...h-7-series-near-mint-1081731.html#post8333086


----------



## dvhulten

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-g-shock-gw-2310-1er-1004737.html


----------



## dvhulten

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-snzh53-1092355.html


----------



## dvhulten

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-skx781-orange-monster-1092361.html


----------



## Bidle

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/minerva-heritage-venus-175-a-1123946.html#post8756698


----------



## vierport

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-g...29-cheapest-internet-1087990.html#post8397450


----------



## dvhulten

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-nato-leather-straps-1141466.html


----------



## Stillestormen

FS: Hamilton Khaki Field 40mm


----------



## martenhoekstraa

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-helgray-california-europe-1160042.html


----------



## JeromeB

Hierbij de link van mijn advertentie.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sale-tissot-t12-navigator-1217810.html


----------



## rinkel

Seiko SBDC007 Shogun
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seik...um-automatic-eu-only-1219186.html#post9695730


----------



## daangoumans

Kimi Raikkonen TWA201
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-twsteel-kimi-raikkonen-twa201-1215714.html


----------



## YvoH

Pallas PARA diver uitstekende conditie 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f130/pal...mechanic-new-ss-shark-mesh-strap-1331362.html


----------



## fliegerchrono

Geen horloge te koop, wel een horlogedoos en nog een mooi en gaaf (in alle opzichten) exemplaar!
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1326682


----------



## MarcoUnkel

Seiko SNZG15J1

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-snzg15j1-1340962.html


----------



## MarcoUnkel

Gc Swiss made

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-swiss-made-gc-2-straps-all-documents-1340922.html


----------



## Popma

Omega Speedmaster foto box, uniek

https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/rar...x-commemorate-apollo-moonjourney-1386530.html


----------



## dvhulten

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-orient-black-mako-1400602.html


----------



## dvhulten

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-orient-black-symphony-1400618.html


----------



## dvhulten

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-snzg13-1415074.html


----------



## fliegerchrono

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot...t-black-sturmanskie-1516786.html#post12451114
Poljot Aviator Alarm


----------



## James125

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-grand-seiko-sbgx097-green-dial-1539962.html#post12667610

Grand Seiko


----------



## martenhoekstraa

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1670514
FS: Timex expedition | invicta 8926OB | Helgray Field Officer | Aviator avw5839g4 in EU


----------



## marathonna

PM


----------



## fliegerchrono

Black dial Civilian Sturmanskie Chrono
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1941161


----------



## marathonna

martenhoekstraa said:


> FS: Timex expedition | invicta 8926OB | Helgray Field Officer | Aviator avw5839g4 in EU
> FS: Timex expedition | invicta 8926OB | Helgray Field Officer | Aviator avw5839g4 in EU


PM


----------



## martenhoekstraa

Te koop: Fossil speedmaster hommage CH2921: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1948473


----------



## martenhoekstraa

Te koop Seiko SNA2251P1: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1948377


----------



## henk3001

Aquastar Benthos I 1000 mtr te koop

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/aquastar-benthos-i-1000mtr-2007330.html#post16957394


----------



## rinkel

Sinn U1
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-sinn-u1-2271801.html#post19341297


----------



## Proenski

Diverse ongedragen bandjes:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/various-leather-watch-straps-unworn-2331802.html


----------



## Sebas_H

Hoppa:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-dutch-forces-35s010102-2368330.html


----------



## nordwulf

Oris Aquis Date - Blue Sunburst
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sale...burst-dial-rubber-leather-straps-2495826.html

Horloge wordt verstuurd vanuit de USA aangezien ik daar woon.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Trias automaat in het WUS verkoop forum:https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-t...ite-europe-%80-75-a-2625370.html#post22880906


----------



## James T. Kirk©

VERKOCHT: Leuke Casio Wave Ceptor (radio atoomklok gestuurd) vanaf € 55,00: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/casio-wave-ceptor-wvq-143e-europe-2677858.html#post23464418


----------



## ninzeo

Een hele collectie aan affordables inclusief enkele moeilijk te verkrijgen Poljot 3133s. O.a. de journey chronograaf, Obris Morgan Branco, Seagull moonphase chronograag e.a.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot...1.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/2689481?page=1


----------



## ninzeo

Proenski said:


> Invalid thread...


Excuses, nieuwe thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot...1.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/2689481?page=1


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Seiko Sawtooth https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seiko-sawtooth-blue-dail-2699929.html


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Sorry, wéér 2 horloges te koop... https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/citi...nocoque-case-europe-2860962.html#post25538906
en https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/croton-chronomaster-cc3712-europe-2861050.html#post25539826


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Deze zeldzame Casio Duro/Marlin is inmiddels verkocht, via WatchRecon, gaat naar de VS! 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/casio-duro-marlin-mdv104-europe-%80-60-a-3011498.html#post27072578


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Waarom kan ik m'n eigen posts niet editen? :-( In ieder geval, de Monocase Ecodrive is verkocht!


----------



## nordwulf

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-eterna-kontiki-four-hands-black-dial-bracelet-3052442.html

Dit horloge is in de USA maar kan uiteraard verstuurd worden naar Nederland.


----------



## joins

Te koop:Hmt 40mm Airavata
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/airavata-blue-dial-aka-hmt-badass-unicorn-eu-3073554.html

bedankt om te kijken


----------



## nordwulf

De collectie wat aan het verkleinen.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/oris-artix-gt-calobra-ii-limited-edition-3070130.html


----------



## James T. Kirk©

James T. Kirk© said:


> Sorry, wéér 2 horloges te koop... https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/citi...nocoque-case-europe-2860962.html#post25538906
> en https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/croton-chronomaster-cc3712-europe-2861050.html#post25539826


De Citizen, zoals gezegd is verkocht en is nu in de VS. De Croton is in prijs gezakt naar slechts € 40,00


----------



## jpfwatch

ORIENT ER2400LB BAMBINO black dail

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-orient-er2400lb-bambino-black-dail-3153538.html

Verkocht.


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn alligator strap 22mm cognac-color

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-...2mm-cognac-color-butterfly-clasp-3153730.html


----------



## jpfwatch

HELSON Skindiver number dial with date and white lume

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-helson-skindiver-number-dial-date-white-lume-3156706.html

Verkocht.


----------



## jpfwatch

Halios Delfin
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-halios-delfin-watch-2016-lnib-3165658.html

Verkocht.


----------



## jpfwatch

Seiko Sportura kinetic diver ska511p1 (bead blasted)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-sportura-kinetic-divers-ska511p1-bead-blasted-3176154.html


----------



## jpfwatch

Ollech & Wajs Mirage I chronograph
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-ollech-wajs-mirage-i-chronograph-3176258.html

Verkocht.


----------



## jpfwatch

Ollech and Wajs pilot watch

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-ollech-wajs-pilot-watch-3178818.html

Verkocht.


----------



## joins

Seiko skx007 "pmmm"

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seiko-skx007-pmmm-3193898.html


----------



## joins

joins said:


> Te koop:Hmt 40mm Airavata
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/airavata-blue-dial-aka-hmt-badass-unicorn-eu-3073554.html
> 
> bedankt om te kijken


Verkocht


----------



## jpfwatch

STEINHART Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage TITAN B-Muster

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-steinhart-nav-b-uhr-44-vintage-titan-b-muster-3197818.html


----------



## ninzeo

Perpetual Watch chronograph:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot...hronograph-seagull-st19-movement-3120978.html


----------



## ninzeo

Poljot military Aviator Mechanical Pilot chronograph 3133. Breguet type xx homage

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-poljot-military-aviator-pilot-3133-chronograph-3120986.html


----------



## jpfwatch

STOWA Flieger T01 Testaf

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-stowa-flieger-t01-testaf-3206810.html


----------



## jpfwatch

STEINHART Ocean One Vintage black DLC limited edition LNIB

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/stei...e-black-dlc-limited-edition-lnib-3206754.html


----------



## joins

Timefactors Smiths Prs29b military in 39 mm, complete kit

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-timefactors-smiths-military-prs29b-39mm-3223706.html


----------



## joins

joins said:


> Seiko skx007 "pmmm"
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seiko-skx007-pmmm-3193898.html


Verkocht


----------



## James T. Kirk©

James T. Kirk© said:


> Trias automaat in het WUS verkoop forum:https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-t...ite-europe-%80-75-a-2625370.html#post22880906


VERKOCHT!


----------



## jpfwatch

GECKOTA K1 V23 Pilot watch

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/geckota-k1-v23-pilot-watch-3297386.html

Verkocht.


----------



## jpfwatch

Seiko SNDA67 Chronograph quartz with sapphire glass

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seiko-snda67-chronograph-quartz-sapphire-glass-3297442.html


----------



## Lencoth

Bijvangst uit ruil. Uitstekend horloge, echt Glashütte niveau. Fabrieksgarantie t/m juni 2017.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-m...asport-m1-37-60-new-3320066.html#post30603418


----------



## jpfwatch

Seiko SNDA67 Chronograph quartz with sapphire glass

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sei...s-3297442.html

Verkocht


----------



## jpfwatch

STEINHART Ocean One Vintage Military v1

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-steinhart-ocean-vintage-military-ovm-v1-3464937.html

Verkocht.


----------



## jpfwatch

Stowa Marine Original blue limited Edition

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-stowa-marine-original-blue-limited-edition-3464913.html


----------



## jpfwatch

Stowa Flieger Klassik 40 no logo no date + engraving fl23883

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-s...o-logo-no-date-engraving-fl23883-3464841.html

Verkocht.


----------



## jpfwatch

STOWA Flieger T01 Testaf

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-stowa-flieger-t01-testaf-3206810.html

Verkocht.


----------



## jpfwatch

Seiko SNDA65 Black Chronograph quartz with sapphire glass

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-snda65-black-chronograph-quartz-sapphire-glass-3490330.html


----------



## jpfwatch

Nomos Sundial stainless steel (Local time Glashütte)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-nomos-sundial-stainless-steel-local-time-glash%FCtte-3494154.html

Verkocht.


----------



## jpfwatch

Guinand pilot chronograph model 40.50.10

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-guinand-pilot-chronograph-model-40-50-10-a-3613402.html

Verkocht.


----------



## jpfwatch

Benarus Moray Vintage with blue dial

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-benarus-moray-vintage-blue-dial-3613370.html


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn st 240 with steel bracelet

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-sinn-st-240-steel-bracelet-3642154.html

Verkocht.


----------



## jpfwatch

Damasko DA 373 with white dial and black rehaut

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-damasko-da-373-white-dial-black-rehaut-3642098.html

Verkocht.


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 103 St OU Chronograph Tachymeter

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-sinn-103-st-ou-chronograph-tachymeter-3671738.html

Sold


----------



## joins

Hmt horloges:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-3-hmt-kohinoor-affordable-watches-3698338.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-hmt-jawan-military-3698362.html


----------



## fliegerchrono

Belca chrono FS: Vintage Belca Camaro Reverse Panda 7733 Racing Chrono

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=3687026&share_fid=13788&share_type=t


----------



## jpfwatch

Seiko SKX009 with Double domed sapphire crystal and stuck bezel

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-s...med-sapphire-crystal-stuck-bezel-3739730.html

Verkocht


----------



## jpfwatch

Seiko SNZH53 blue dial

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-snzh53-blue-dial-3739498.html


----------



## jpfwatch

Hamilton Intra-Matic 38mm Silver dial

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-hamilton-intra-matic-38mm-silver-dial-3807306.html


----------



## jpfwatch

Seiko Padi Turtle SRPA21 with Double domed sapphire

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-s...uble-domed-sapphire-3807346.html#post36061258

Verkocht.


----------



## jpfwatch

Damasko DA 44

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-damasko-da-44-a-3828074.html


----------



## Proenski

Glycine Airman Base 22 GMT met garantie


----------



## joins

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-hmt-janata-applied-indices-white-pilot-no-le-3786978.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sale-vintage-heuer-trackmaster-chronograph-8032-a-3786962.html

hallo, te koop 2 hmt's en een vintage Heuer chronograag Trackmaster.

Groeten Jens


----------



## joins

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-m726-5a00-scubamaster-3842610.html

seiko M726 5A00 scubamaster


----------



## joins

joins said:


> Timefactors Smiths Prs29b military in 39 mm, complete kit
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-timefactors-smiths-military-prs29b-39mm-3223706.html


verkocht


----------



## jpfwatch

Seiko SKX007j with Double domed sapphire and Seikostain shark bezel

Verkocht.


----------



## jpfwatch

Vintage Vostok Amphibian green dial with scuba dude


----------



## jpfwatch

Vostok Amphibian 420821 green dial with murphy bezel


----------



## jpfwatch

Guinand German Pilot Watch Series 90


----------



## jpfwatch

Vostok Amphibian 090916M


----------



## Proenski

Proenski said:


> Glycine Airman Base 22 GMT met garantie


Verkocht!


----------



## meaantje

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-7016-5011-monaco-3906106-2.html


----------



## jpfwatch

Stowa chronograph 1938 black dial

Verkocht.


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF


----------



## jpfwatch

Vostok watch Red 12 White Dial Caliber 2403

Verkocht.


----------



## jpfwatch

Vintage Raketa watch with gold colored dial


----------



## jpfwatch

Stowa Flieger TO2 with brown HIRSCH Assolutamente strap


----------



## jpfwatch

Vostok Amphibian SE 020675S Black dial


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 104 St Sa I


----------



## jpfwatch

Stowa Flieger Klassik 40 without logo with small crown


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Ik heb een hele zwik horloges geplaatst:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-z...-used-only-%80-90-a-4208802.html#post40498202

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-swatch-irony-spymaker-blue-%80-80-a-4208786.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-android-usa-ad377-%80-70-00-a-4208770.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-festina-multifunction-quartz-%80-50-a-4208762.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-lorus-quartz-vx42%3B-%80-25-00-shipped-worldwide-4208754.html


----------



## jpfwatch

Vintage Seiko Sportsman 6602-2990 (Serviced)

Vintage Seiko watch 7625-8033 (Serviced)


----------



## joins

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seiko-6138-0040-bullhead-4325522.html

te koop: Seiko 6138 0040 Bullhead


----------



## jpfwatch

FS: Sinn 556A

Verkocht


----------



## jpfwatch

Vostok Amphibian watch SE 420454S (24hrs dial)


----------



## tomant_123

Makara Octopus

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/makara-octopus-steel-brown-dial-eu-4360226.html


----------



## jpfwatch

Maranez Racha diver watch (complete set) from 2014


----------



## Proenski

De Orbit is nog te koop


----------



## jpfwatch

FS: Seiko turtle SRP777 black dial on a rubber strap


----------



## jpfwatch

FS: Guinand Chronograph Pilot Watch 40.50.08L


----------



## ismav123

https://www.watchuseek.com/#/topics/4531775


----------



## Rick-Holland

Mijn link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/%95%...en-ecozilla-cerakote-coated-mcww-4550607.html


----------



## fliegerchrono

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-v...own-two-oclock-lnib-4957185.html#post48954423


----------



## Rafa ZC

Lester Burnham said:


> Deze thread kunnen participanten van Kaliber 2010 gebruiken om links in te posten naar advertenties die ze in het Sales Forum hebben staan. Op deze manier raak je iets minder snel bedolven onder de grote aantallen internationale advertenties die er in Sales Forum worden gepost door WUS-members, en zijn medelanders makkelijker te bereiken!
> 
> Wel een paar regeltjes!
> 
> In dit topic zijn *alleen links* naar advertenties toegestaan. De verkoopargumenten (tekst+foto's) kunnen we vervolgens zelf prima lezen nadat we op de link hebben geklikt.
> Enige vorm van verkoop-gerelateerde discussie is dus niet toegestaan, ook niet elders op Kaliber 2010, zoals dat in de WUS rules & guidelines is omschreven.
> Uiteraard mag er uitsluitend gelinkt worden naar advertenties op het Watchuseek Sales Forum. Links naar andere fora of eBay/marktplaats etc. zijn niet welkom.
> Ofwel: alle andere tekst dan het geposte linkje zal worden gedelete door ondergetekende
> Succes met de verkoop heren/dames! |>


is deze "thread" nog actief?


----------



## Mark Bender

Lijkt er niet op ;-)


----------

